

Cell Biologists Often Skip a Simple Test That Could Verify Their Work - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/12/10/368776420/scientists-often-skip-a-simple-test-that-could-verify-their-work

======
ColinWright
Specifically, biologists working with cells. I clicked on this expecting
something that was relevant to science in general. It's not.

~~~
dang
We s/scientists/cell biologists/'d the title.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you.

